# Electrical Accidents link



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

brother said:


> Any one have good links that keep track of electrical accidents??
> Thanks


 

How about this...

http://www.osh.net/directory/safety/safety_01.htm

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/3075.html


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brother said:


> Any one have good links that keep track of electrical accidents??
> Thanks


The National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health (NIOSH)


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

This blog covers electrical accidents all over the world.
http://electricalaccidents.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

For Ontario _http://esasafe.com/B2B/esr_001.php_ you can get the 2001 to 2009 safety reports in that link.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

elcosh.org


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

http://www.elcosh.org/


----------

